# Friday pictures, early!



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

Cat, no arrow! Neighbor's toy. We call them Rain Lillys, from Sargent.


----------



## huntnetime (Jul 23, 2004)

I don't get it...???? Nice flowers though...


----------



## Bustin Chops (Feb 3, 2008)

I found the cat. Only took a few minutes.:walkingsm


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Bath bombs my Daughter has been making, so far they are a big hit and she is busy filling orders. Each color is a different scent. The "carrot" LOL is a bonus she is adding. It's a soaking solution Epsom salt blend. I actually use it. Clears up my sinus.


----------



## yakfisher (Jul 23, 2005)

Our dogs do not like thunderstorms

We hatched a bunch of praying mantis this spring...here are a few of the little guys

Storms building. This cell eventually made it to 39k feet and had some fairly large hail. Neat watching it build over us

My daughter is a "shark toother"...two more baby out thechard way


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

Spring Time in El Indio.

They're just startin to bud out. Gonna be special this year.


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

Finally put some paint and bling on my reverse flow smoker build. 

Gotta represent the 210! Go Spurs Go! :rotfl:


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Today's rain should keep the Frio and Sabinal running for a while. This plus the recent rains are what's needed.


----------



## Eagle180 (Oct 24, 2009)

*Toledo Bend*

Recent Crappie trip..


----------



## goldwingtiny (May 4, 2005)

Eagle180 Your fishin' partner's are 2COOL!!!


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

*My gardens*

Onions bulbing, quail eating bugs in the garden, papas, cucs, maters & squash


----------



## Fish Specialist (Aug 20, 2012)

Couple of freshly finished trout!!

















Last Friday night- 40"!!









Pop with a nice Trout!!


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

It's been too long since I've posted pictures of the kids. We had a new addition to the family 4 months ago. We named our son Benjamin Thomas and he has been such a wonderful little kid. We waited to the delivery room to find out the gender and it was such a cool feeling to find out I was having a son. He is always so happy and content. Lilly is just turning 18 months and is getting to be a handful and a total momma's girl. 
1 Kids watching cartoons with momma
2 A big ol eel they had at Katie's seafood on Sunday. 
3&4 Easter Outfits





























http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/LostBoysOutdoors


----------



## Pivo and kolache (Mar 13, 2014)

1&2 finished up sausage makin couple weeks ago
3 big sky rack for the shootin iron


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

huntnetime said:


> I don't get it...???? Nice flowers though...


Google " cat arrow vet Brenham"

You'll see.

---------------------------------

We never become who God created us to be by trying to be like everybody else


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

got two more on the ground yesterday.

first born
twin brother
pic of the kids
pic of the kids with the kids.

shame, got two little bucklings, instead of being able to add to the herd. oh well, family has to eat too.


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

*Wedding & Cruise!*

Wedding & Cruise, We married April 16 8:30 in the morning, than drove to Galveston to get on a cruise to Cozumel Mexico. It was a blast!!!!


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

A few from our cook-off last weekend.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

My beach camp. It's coming along pretty good but we got a little set back with the hail storm last weekend. Jim the local RV guy got me back on track with 3 new covers this week and redid the roof. I have some new LED lights to put up around the bottom deck, but the weather goddess appears to still be unhappy for doing that this weekend, so that may have to wait until next week.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Congratulations on your wedding and from the looks of it, you had a great honeymoon cruise!

TH


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Pivo and kolache said:


> 1&2 finished up sausage makin couple weeks ago
> 3 big sky rack for the shootin iron


You are green enough apparently. Must spread.


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

*More Pics*

More Pics


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)




----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

A touch windy at KEFD during the storm last friday night



Weather on it's way



Cellphone radar



Brazos Bend tuesday with my boy



This is a few weeks ago at the MB Sugarland dealer


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

gom1 said:


>


WHERE IS MY *^%$* FOOD????? :rotfl:


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Planned on fishing this morning but the weather isn't lookin good......










My buddies don't seem to mind it...


----------



## offshorefanatic (Jan 13, 2011)

gom1 said:


>


----------



## gozag (Apr 3, 2013)

Brazos Bend tuesday with my boy



I'm Judging by the way the picture is taken that yall noticed the gator at the edge of the water?


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Me and the wife at the car show. 
After driving the truck 120 miles. 
I went beyond the fence.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

gozag said:


> Brazos Bend tuesday with my boy
> 
> 
> 
> I'm Judging by the way the picture is taken that yall noticed the gator at the edge of the water?


Yup. Major part of the attraction at Brazos Bend is the gators.


----------



## Steven H (Jan 15, 2006)

Here is the 2030 Bassmaster Classic champion in training.


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting (May 10, 2005)

Spring calves..


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

redspeck said:


> Wedding & Cruise, We married April 16 8:30 in the morning, than drove to Galveston to get on a cruise to Cozumel Mexico. It was a blast!!!!


Congrats on the 'Big Event', Speck...

You picked a Beauty !!!......:cheers:


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

gom1 said:


>


Looks like The Lorax!


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

First bike,came with first fall.I couldn't stop laughing.Wife was mad...it's always my fault....always.
Handmade live blades.
My Czech German Shepherd( aka my little girl friend).Can't believe she's two already.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

New lettering on my boat...


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> New lettering on my boat...


And it runs in 3" of water.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

My 30 year old son bought himself a new drone yesterday so while he was playing around with it I asked him to take a couple pictures of my house.

That thing takes beautiful still photos and the video is the best quality I have ever seen.


----------



## jaycf7 (May 30, 2009)

*Happy friday!!!!*

Long week! TGIF. Leaving for Estes park Wednesday so Next weeks will be better for sure!
Date night
Ribs in the crock - I put crawfish boil in it.....pretty good
Showing Colt how to clean dinner
Cooking dinner
My oldest.


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

Sulfur in crude analyser,can't make them fast enough.no fishing for me damit


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

A buddy of mine got married last weekend that's a big fisherman. He didn't want the traditional flower boutonniere so I tied up some special flies for him. I call it the "Baitonniere"










Here's another shot of it. I also made a smaller pattern (left) I call "the shrimp bearer."


----------



## offshorefanatic (Jan 13, 2011)

Saltwater garden of the month and a lil riding.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Jamis, is that car yours? We are gonna be tearing up runway 4 out there again on the 16th. I can't wait. It's my favorite track. Talk about smooth concrete.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

*My old 1965 Chevy*

Drove this thing for 8 years then sold it. I miss her....


----------



## bbxsbs (May 21, 2004)

southpaw said:


> A buddy of mine got married last weekend that's a big fisherman. He didn't want the traditional flower boutonniere so I tied up some special flies for him. I call it the "Baitonniere"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like Markay Wilson's wedding....


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

bbxsbs said:


> Looks like Markay Wilson's wedding....


That's correct. I was the good lookin groomsman :walkingsm


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Little dude decided to bail off a slide at school yesterday so he wouldn't get tagged. Gets to see othrapedic surgeon next week and will probably have surgery soon after. Broke the radias and the ulna.


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

Kenner21 said:


> Little dude decided to bail off a slide at school yesterday so he wouldn't get tagged. Gets to see othrapedic surgeon next week and will probably have surgery soon after. Broke the radias and the ulna.


I did the same thing in 3rd grade but broke my elbow!


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

marshhunter said:


> I did the same thing in 3rd grade but broke my elbow!


He handled it pretty good unless there was a needle involved. The folks at St John's were great, quick and great bedside manner with the nurses and Doctor. Watching the Doctor set the bone was a first for me.


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

Sounds like a trooper!


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

POC Fishin' Gal said:


> Sounds like a trooper!


 Yes mam he did very well considering the break. I'm bummed for him he just learned how to ride his bike with no training wheels. Hopefully he won't spend his whole summer in a cast.


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

It's been a while so here are some random....


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

My attempt at Easter pics of my babies with my cell phone


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

God bless the greatest state of them all !

Hope everyone has a fun & safe weekend !


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Dang chain never let me far to post earlier.
Ancho Beer Braised Turkey Tacos
Herbed Halfshell Blach Drum n candy cane beet fennel
Polish Creole Pork Chop 
Specks on a Nincose sauce






salad













]

crawfeech my way


----------



## vette74 (Oct 11, 2009)

Kenner21 said:


> Yes mam he did very well considering the break. I'm bummed for him he just learned how to ride his bike with no training wheels. Hopefully he won't spend his whole summer in a cast.


It will be 4 weeks do you want to guess how I know?


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Mont said:


> Jamis, is that car yours? We are gonna be tearing up runway 4 out there again on the 16th. I can't wait. It's my favorite track. Talk about smooth concrete.


Hahahaha Nope it's not. It was in the show room at the Benz dealer in Sugarland.
Wife got herself a used GLK350, and we felt like the low end white trash in that place.....:rotfl:


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

Jamie Lee- That is the saddest looking lab I have ever seen! Is it just loved to pieces? I'd really like to see a happy face on that baby!


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

gom1 said:


>


Made the chive! 
http://thechive.com/2015/04/24/best-photos-of-the-week-80-photos-31/

Picture 45


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

cubera said:


> Today's rain should keep the Frio and Sabinal running for a while. This plus the recent rains are what's needed.


went across the Sabinal Thursday... sad sad


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Great Granddaughter Brylee fishing with her Dad


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Where did you cross?
Water was moving last Monday.
It's gone underground in a lot of places.
Got 11.49" so far on the hill. That's more than we've got all year each year for 3 years straight.


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

cubera said:


> Where did you cross?
> Water was moving last Monday.
> It's gone underground in a lot of places.
> Got 11.49" so far on the hill. That's more than we've got all year each year for 3 years straight.


left rio frio 1050 to utopia.. then south on 173 til the fm road to dhanis..crossed it at least three times
I will agree..weve gotten lots of rain.... but it will never be the same,,,too many straws in the glass


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

rio frio said:


> left rio frio 1050 to utopia.. then south on 173 til the fm road to dhanis..crossed it at least three times
> I will agree..weve gotten lots of rain.... but it will never be the same,,,too many straws in the glass


North of town has faired better. First and second (AKA Fisher) crossing on 187 were running.
Until the springs get better and the underground sections fill up it will remain spotty.

I take care of some river front property on 187 near B&R and it's been running in the "bathtub" for several months now. Springs are feeding pretty good up river from there.


----------

